# Artillery Punch



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:44:15 -0500*
Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your experimentations I am
surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites folder.
Cheers!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
     OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
     You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the raspberry
ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
     Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
     Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
     There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch, using
cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel free
to substitute the champaign with cognac.
     I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
     Take Care, Tom Bisping
On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘" 
writes:
> I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with
> orange
> juice...
>
> Artillery Punch
>
> 1 qt strong black tea
> 1 qt rye
> 1 bottle red wine
> 1 pt Jamaican rum
> 1/2 pint brandy
> 1 jigger Benedictine
> 1 pt orange juice
> 1/2 pt lemon juice
>
> Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> dry, sugar
> syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>
> > Dear Sarge
> >
> > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> non-gunner
> friends
> > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> partake of
> this
> > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > Ubique
> > Bob
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:19:47 -0500*
The classic "Infantier"..for those about twenty odd years of age and with
unspoiled livers was to hit every "dark" liquor on the bottle stand...ie 2
shots rye, one scotch, one dark rum and if you wanted the VC or
equivalent, a brandy times two, and mix with Coke...well if you could live
through that let alone the morning after, the infantry didn‘t have anything
that would scare you...or was that the "mourning" can‘t quite recall, for
some reason...
For when we pseudo-gentlemen of a Sgt‘s Mess had the opportunity to
entertain our ladies at a Dining In well, we used "Air Force
Punch"...surprisingly, the light blue jobs latched on to a neat recipe...as
a pantie remover, its without equal...
12x 25 oz bottles Canadian rye
1x 25 ox bottle brandy
1x 25 oz bottle dry gin
six oranges, fiv lemons, five limes, sliced thinly
two bottles marascino cherries, destemmed
Optional one or two litres Cranberry Cocktail
Six litres soda water
Amass in a garbage can plasticcleaned or new-preferred
Soak for six to twelve hours now those fruit slices are soppoing with
booze, and really deadly...guess which gender wants them?
Add six litres 7-Up and two litres gingerale, with ice to chill....
Tastes a lot like cream soda...
Press and emove the fruit, bottled it will keep perhaps forever, and age
becomes it....
ahhh..can remember the hangover clearly!!!
Any doubters, ask Don.  I‘m not sure he‘ll remember, but Anne will...as will
my wife...which is why she frowns on my suggestion that we make it...
LOL!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Steve Harwood" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:44 PM
Subject: Artillery Punch
> Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your experimentations I
am
> surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
>
> This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites
folder.
>
> Cheers!
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
>
>
>      OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
>
>      You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
> texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
> cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
> There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the raspberry
> ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
>
>      Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
> sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
> known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
> used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
>
>      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
> advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
> alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
>
>      There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch, using
> cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
> gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel free
> to substitute the champaign with cognac.
>
>      I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
>
>      Take Care, Tom Bisping
> On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> writes:
> > I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with
> > orange
> > juice...
> >
> > Artillery Punch
> >
> > 1 qt strong black tea
> > 1 qt rye
> > 1 bottle red wine
> > 1 pt Jamaican rum
> > 1/2 pint brandy
> > 1 jigger Benedictine
> > 1 pt orange juice
> > 1/2 pt lemon juice
> >
> > Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> > dry, sugar
> > syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> >
> >
> > > Dear Sarge
> > >
> > > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> > non-gunner
> > friends
> > > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> > partake of
> > this
> > > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > > Ubique
> > > Bob
> > >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:27:51 -0600*
No wonder I don‘t drink anymore.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:36:32 EST*
Can I go back to Borden and pick up my liver?  John, that sounds like it 
might just kill some of these Californians I have had to "drink" with lately. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:39:52 -0500*
What‘s holding you up?
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 11:36 PM
Subject: Re: Artillery Punch
> Can I go back to Borden and pick up my liver?  John, that sounds like it
> might just kill some of these Californians I have had to "drink" with
lately.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 23:55:12 EST*
Rigor mortis in my liver holds me upright now.  I have an excuse, Don taught 
me to drink. I was a pure, innocent, young Pte. when I met him.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:00:37 -0700*
Oh boy, that brings back some memories! :-
Francois
Gow wrote:
> The classic "Infantier"..for those about twenty odd years of age and with
> unspoiled livers was to hit every "dark" liquor on the bottle stand...ie 2
> shots rye, one scotch, one dark rum and if you wanted the VC or
> equivalent, a brandy times two, and mix with Coke...well if you could live
> through that let alone the morning after, the infantry didn‘t have anything
> that would scare you...or was that the "mourning" can‘t quite recall, for
> some reason...
>
> For when we pseudo-gentlemen of a Sgt‘s Mess had the opportunity to
> entertain our ladies at a Dining In well, we used "Air Force
> Punch"...surprisingly, the light blue jobs latched on to a neat recipe...as
> a pantie remover, its without equal...
>
> 12x 25 oz bottles Canadian rye
> 1x 25 ox bottle brandy
> 1x 25 oz bottle dry gin
> six oranges, fiv lemons, five limes, sliced thinly
> two bottles marascino cherries, destemmed
> Optional one or two litres Cranberry Cocktail
> Six litres soda water
>
> Amass in a garbage can plasticcleaned or new-preferred
>
> Soak for six to twelve hours now those fruit slices are soppoing with
> booze, and really deadly...guess which gender wants them?
>
> Add six litres 7-Up and two litres gingerale, with ice to chill....
>
> Tastes a lot like cream soda...
>
> Press and emove the fruit, bottled it will keep perhaps forever, and age
> becomes it....
>
> ahhh..can remember the hangover clearly!!!
>
> Any doubters, ask Don.  I‘m not sure he‘ll remember, but Anne will...as will
> my wife...which is why she frowns on my suggestion that we make it...
>
> LOL!
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Steve Harwood" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:44 PM
> Subject: Artillery Punch
>
> > Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your experimentations I
> am
> > surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
> >
> > This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites
> folder.
> >
> > Cheers!
> >
> > Steve
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
> > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> >
> >
> >      OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
> >
> >      You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
> > texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
> > cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
> > There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the raspberry
> > ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
> >
> >      Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
> > sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
> > known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
> > used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
> >
> >      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
> > advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> > Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> > base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
> > alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
> >
> >      There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch, using
> > cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
> > gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel free
> > to substitute the champaign with cognac.
> >
> >      I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
> >
> >      Take Care, Tom Bisping
> > On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> > writes:
> > > I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with
> > > orange
> > > juice...
> > >
> > > Artillery Punch
> > >
> > > 1 qt strong black tea
> > > 1 qt rye
> > > 1 bottle red wine
> > > 1 pt Jamaican rum
> > > 1/2 pint brandy
> > > 1 jigger Benedictine
> > > 1 pt orange juice
> > > 1/2 pt lemon juice
> > >
> > > Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> > > dry, sugar
> > > syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> > >
> > >
> > > > Dear Sarge
> > > >
> > > > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> > > non-gunner
> > > friends
> > > > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> > > partake of
> > > this
> > > > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > > > Ubique
> > > > Bob
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 22:02:16 -0700*
John,
> er...wait a minute, 12 bottles of rye?!?! Holy crap!
Francois
>
>
>
> 12x 25 oz bottles Canadian rye
> 1x 25 ox bottle brandy
> 1x 25 oz bottle dry gin
> six oranges, fiv lemons, five limes, sliced thinly
> two bottles marascino cherries, destemmed
> Optional one or two litres Cranberry Cocktail
> Six litres soda water
>
> Amass in a garbage can plasticcleaned or new-preferred
>
> Soak for six to twelve hours now those fruit slices are soppoing with
> booze, and really deadly...guess which gender wants them?
>
> Add six litres 7-Up and two litres gingerale, with ice to chill....
>
> Tastes a lot like cream soda...
>
> Press and emove the fruit, bottled it will keep perhaps forever, and age
> becomes it....
>
> ahhh..can remember the hangover clearly!!!
>
> Any doubters, ask Don.  I‘m not sure he‘ll remember, but Anne will...as will
> my wife...which is why she frowns on my suggestion that we make it...
>
> LOL!
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Steve Harwood" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:44 PM
> Subject: Artillery Punch
>
> > Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your experimentations I
> am
> > surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
> >
> > This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites
> folder.
> >
> > Cheers!
> >
> > Steve
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
> > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> >
> >
> >      OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
> >
> >      You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
> > texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
> > cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
> > There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the raspberry
> > ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
> >
> >      Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
> > sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
> > known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
> > used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
> >
> >      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
> > advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> > Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> > base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
> > alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
> >
> >      There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch, using
> > cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
> > gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel free
> > to substitute the champaign with cognac.
> >
> >      I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
> >
> >      Take Care, Tom Bisping
> > On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> > writes:
> > > I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with
> > > orange
> > > juice...
> > >
> > > Artillery Punch
> > >
> > > 1 qt strong black tea
> > > 1 qt rye
> > > 1 bottle red wine
> > > 1 pt Jamaican rum
> > > 1/2 pint brandy
> > > 1 jigger Benedictine
> > > 1 pt orange juice
> > > 1/2 pt lemon juice
> > >
> > > Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> > > dry, sugar
> > > syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> > >
> > >
> > > > Dear Sarge
> > > >
> > > > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> > > non-gunner
> > > friends
> > > > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> > > partake of
> > > this
> > > > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > > > Ubique
> > > > Bob
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 00:35:54 -0500*
It can be tough in the forward trenches...
and remember, for God‘s sake, they‘re 25‘s...don‘t try this with
40‘s...there is some significant hazard to lice and limb, that I‘m NOT
JOKING ABOUT!!!
Aside from that, why not?  With a fifty gallon container?
See you tomorrow!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 25, 2001 12:02 AM
Subject: Re: Artillery Punch
> John,
>
>
> > er...wait a minute, 12 bottles of rye?!?! Holy crap!
>
> Francois
>
> >
>
> >
> >
> > 12x 25 oz bottles Canadian rye
> > 1x 25 ox bottle brandy
> > 1x 25 oz bottle dry gin
> > six oranges, fiv lemons, five limes, sliced thinly
> > two bottles marascino cherries, destemmed
> > Optional one or two litres Cranberry Cocktail
> > Six litres soda water
> >
> > Amass in a garbage can plasticcleaned or new-preferred
> >
> > Soak for six to twelve hours now those fruit slices are soppoing with
> > booze, and really deadly...guess which gender wants them?
> >
> > Add six litres 7-Up and two litres gingerale, with ice to chill....
> >
> > Tastes a lot like cream soda...
> >
> > Press and emove the fruit, bottled it will keep perhaps forever, and age
> > becomes it....
> >
> > ahhh..can remember the hangover clearly!!!
> >
> > Any doubters, ask Don.  I‘m not sure he‘ll remember, but Anne will...as
will
> > my wife...which is why she frowns on my suggestion that we make it...
> >
> > LOL!
> >
> > John
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Steve Harwood" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:44 PM
> > Subject: Artillery Punch
> >
> > > Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your
experimentations I
> > am
> > > surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
> > >
> > > This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites
> > folder.
> > >
> > > Cheers!
> > >
> > > Steve
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > > Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
> > > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> > >
> > >
> > >      OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
> > >
> > >      You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
> > > texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
> > > cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
> > > There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the
raspberry
> > > ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
> > >
> > >      Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
> > > sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain
alcohol,
> > > known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
> > > used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
> > >
> > >      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it
is
> > > advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> > > Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> > > base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and
recovering
> > > alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
> > >
> > >      There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch,
using
> > > cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the
main
> > > gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel
free
> > > to substitute the champaign with cognac.
> > >
> > >      I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
> > >
> > >      Take Care, Tom Bisping
> > > On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘"
> > > writes:
> > > > I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea
with
> > > > orange
> > > > juice...
> > > >
> > > > Artillery Punch
> > > >
> > > > 1 qt strong black tea
> > > > 1 qt rye
> > > > 1 bottle red wine
> > > > 1 pt Jamaican rum
> > > > 1/2 pint brandy
> > > > 1 jigger Benedictine
> > > > 1 pt orange juice
> > > > 1/2 pt lemon juice
> > > >
> > > > Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> > > > dry, sugar
> > > > syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> > > > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > Dear Sarge
> > > > >
> > > > > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> > > > non-gunner
> > > > friends
> > > > > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> > > > partake of
> > > > this
> > > > > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > > > > Ubique
> > > > > Bob
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Feb 2001 12:40:07 -0700*
Actually, I remembe little after the first glass.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 9:19 PM
Subject: Re: Artillery Punch
> The classic "Infantier"..for those about twenty odd years of age and with
> unspoiled livers was to hit every "dark" liquor on the bottle stand...ie 2
> shots rye, one scotch, one dark rum and if you wanted the VC or
> equivalent, a brandy times two, and mix with Coke...well if you could
live
> through that let alone the morning after, the infantry didn‘t have
anything
> that would scare you...or was that the "mourning" can‘t quite recall,
for
> some reason...
>
> For when we pseudo-gentlemen of a Sgt‘s Mess had the opportunity to
> entertain our ladies at a Dining In well, we used "Air Force
> Punch"...surprisingly, the light blue jobs latched on to a neat
recipe...as
> a pantie remover, its without equal...
>
> 12x 25 oz bottles Canadian rye
> 1x 25 ox bottle brandy
> 1x 25 oz bottle dry gin
> six oranges, fiv lemons, five limes, sliced thinly
> two bottles marascino cherries, destemmed
> Optional one or two litres Cranberry Cocktail
> Six litres soda water
>
> Amass in a garbage can plasticcleaned or new-preferred
>
> Soak for six to twelve hours now those fruit slices are soppoing with
> booze, and really deadly...guess which gender wants them?
>
> Add six litres 7-Up and two litres gingerale, with ice to chill....
>
> Tastes a lot like cream soda...
>
> Press and emove the fruit, bottled it will keep perhaps forever, and age
> becomes it....
>
>
> ahhh..can remember the hangover clearly!!!
>
> Any doubters, ask Don.  I‘m not sure he‘ll remember, but Anne will...as
will
> my wife...which is why she frowns on my suggestion that we make it...
>
>
>
> LOL!
>
> John
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Steve Harwood" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:44 PM
> Subject: Artillery Punch
>
>
> > Thomas/Bob, based on those potent ingredients and your experimentations
I
> am
> > surprised that you both have the vision necessary to type anymore.
> >
> > This was great reading and will archive this recipe to my favorites
> folder.
> >
> > Cheers!
> >
> > Steve
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> > Behalf Of Thomas A Bisping
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 PM
> > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> >
> >
> >      OK.  Here‘s my personal recipe for Artillery Punch.
> >
> >      You start with a solid non alcoholic base.  Mostly for color and
> > texture.  Hawaiian Punch or other red tropical fruit punch,
> > cranberry/raspberry juice, and finally raspberry ginger ale.  Mix.
> > There‘s a danger the base will be flat so feel free to use the
raspberry
> > ginger ale to bring a strong bubbly flavor to it.
> >
> >      Now add a quart of Vodka, three bottles of champaign or other
> > sparkling white wine, and last but not least a quart of grain alcohol,
> > known here in the States as "Everclear".  BTW: any clear liquor can be
> > used in place of the vodka, such as Puerto Rican Rum or Gin.
> >
> >      Because of the inclusion of the last ingredient, "Everclear", it is
> > advisable Noting well that  there are several members of the Law
> > Enforcement community, on this list that a supply of the nonalcoholic
> > base be left for the designated drivers, pregnant women, and recovering
> > alcoholics, so they too may partake in the toasts!
> >
> >      There is a tradition in the US Field Artillery that any punch,
using
> > cognac be called a "French 75".  This alludes to the fact, that the main
> > gun of the US Army in WW I, was the classic M1897 French 75mm.  Feel
free
> > to substitute the champaign with cognac.
> >
> >      I‘ve had to do a lot of experimentation to come up with this.
> >
> >      Take Care, Tom Bisping
> > On Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:33:51 -0700 "The MacFarlanes‘"
> > writes:
> > > I guess, for the non-alcoholic version, have a glass of iced tea with
> > > orange
> > > juice...
> > >
> > > Artillery Punch
> > >
> > > 1 qt strong black tea
> > > 1 qt rye
> > > 1 bottle red wine
> > > 1 pt Jamaican rum
> > > 1/2 pint brandy
> > > 1 jigger Benedictine
> > > 1 pt orange juice
> > > 1/2 pt lemon juice
> > >
> > > Combine in a large punch bowl, with a block of ice. If found too
> > > dry, sugar
> > > syrup may be added. Garnish with twists of lemon peel
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 10:22 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Yeah Steve, How‘d it go?
> > >
> > >
> > > > Dear Sarge
> > > >
> > > > I think a wee dram or two of the infamous punch may bring our
> > > non-gunner
> > > friends
> > > > up to our standards.  Of course, they would only be allowed to
> > > partake of
> > > this
> > > > nectar of the gods on St. Barbara‘s Day!
> > > > Ubique
> > > > Bob
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

